# Can I Get Some Good Single Player RPG Recommendations Please?



## Vanchatron

I've been looking around for ages now for a decent RPG single player game.

Here's the RPG's I've played & enjoyed:

- Oblivion
- Morrowind
- Fable: The Lost Chapters
- Runescape
- Guild Wars



Here's the RPG's I've purchased & played for maybe an hour or so then uninstalled:

- Gothic 3: EXTREMELY laggy even on low/medium settings & actually looked similar to Two Worlds which I hated.

- Two Worlds: First impressions were basically just UGH! I hated the look of this game right from the start. The graphics (to me they looked like PS1 graphics), the way the player moves, everything.

- Neverwinter Nights 2: I installed this earlier and played it for around 2 hours & then just gave up. It is far too difficult for me to understand and I know I could take a couple of days to get used to it, but to me it just wasn't that enjoyable really, plus I hated the way you have to constantly adjust the camera.

- Overlord:









- Silverfall: See above


So as you can see, I've tried several RPG's.

I didn't really know where else to look so I decided to come here and ask what some decent RPG's are.



The things I look for in an RPG are:

- Decent Graphics
- Gameplay is VERY important, infact it is probably the most important factor
- A fairly long storyline
- A levelling system. To me this is very important as I like to see the way my character progresses along the way.
- Ability to trade & buy different armour/weapons.
- It needs to be fairly straightforward & easy to get used to. It doesn't have to be TOO easy & plain but Neverwinter Nights 2 was just too complex for me to be honest. It seemed like more of a chore than a game.
- They need to be fairly modern. I don't really want to play a game such as Diablo 2 etc because it's pretty old and although it has a good rating & reviews, I can't really see myself enjoying it that much.
- Single Player



PC Specs:

OS - Windows XP Pro
CPU - Intel Pentium D 2.8Ghz
Ram - 2gb DDR 2
Video Card - 256mb Nvidia Geforce 7600GT


And that's basically it, so if anybody could recommend some really good RPG's I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks a lot


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Well, I was going to recommend Fable, but you've already played it and Neverwinter nights 2, but clearly you didn't like that lol. I can't think of anything else. I'm also looking for a good action rpg to play. Search IGN and look for editors choice.


----------



## tosh9i

Knights of the old Republic
Sacred
Spellforce 2


----------



## ebackhus

I'd recommend Final Fantasy VII, but the graphics are of PS1 quality. The story is fantastic, though.


----------



## pharoah

tosh9i said:


> Knights of the old Republic
> Sacred
> Spellforce 2



sacred eh i got that myself its a fun game.


----------



## Vanchatron

Thanks for the replies so far guys. What do you think of Vampire: Bloodlines though? I heard that was pretty good.


----------



## pharoah

two worlds is a decent game,and meets most if not all of the things you are looking for in a game.here are a few screenshots of it.


----------



## Cellus

Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines definitely fits your requested criteria.

One thing that you should do to maximize gameplay would be to install the Unofficial Patch. When the game first came out it was so buggy that it killed the potential for good play. They came out with a couple official patches, but they didn't do much, and they stopped developing patches for it. However the community and determined volunteers have developed some superb patches which have fixed a significant number of the bugs and balance issues that the game truly has a chance to shine the way it was meant to be. Best of all they _still_ develop "The Unofficial Patch" - v4.2 actually came out this week. Definitely get it.


----------

